# How Can I Get Pregnant? With Tubal Clamps On?



## Ricci

There must be a way to make em fall off.. ladies ideas?


----------



## PerfectMistake

HAHA!! That is such an odd question, but I don't think they can just fall off! I am sure they have the secure because if they DID fall off that is one major lawsuit waiting to happen!

Can't you just go have them taken out? Or is that a big deal?


----------



## Saja

Spin really really fast.....jump up and down.....and then shake like your in an earthquake....if they dont fall off from that, then you have to see a doctor, hahahha

Sorry, I dont actually know what they are. Good luck!


----------



## PerfectMistake

HAHAH! OMG Saja you made me laugh SO hard!!


----------



## Aprill

LOL!, but seriously, someone's clamp has fell off before. My mother in law was 40 and she got pregnant with another baby. Sometimes it just happens, but it is not supposed to.


----------



## Princess6828

Are you talking about tubal ligation? If so that has to be done by a surgeon.


----------



## girl_geek

Yep, the only TRULY 100% effective form of bc is either a hysterectomy or castration (or abstinance).... tubal litigations can fail in rare cases, as can vasectomies...


----------



## AngelaGM

It is rare for a vasectomy to fail, sometimes it does fail because the man did not wait the 90 days and get a semen sample done to see if he was sterile. We sure waited those 90 days and did not have sexual intercourse until then. That was a difficult 90 days I tell you! LOL


----------



## Dragonfly

Adding to Angela:

When I was in the military, I worked in a small hospital that did out-patient surgery, among other things.

When a man had a vasectomy, we instructed him to ejaculate 15 times,

to make sure all of his sperm left his body. After that, he should be sterile.

Sometimes guys are sore and will find it difficult to ejaculate 5 times in 90 days.

In reference to removing clamps:

Tell your doctor that you really want another child.

Sometimes the provice will pay for a "reversal" if the Ministry of Health can be convinced that it is in your best interest.


----------



## Jennifer

my sister-in-law got pregnant after she had her tubes tied!


----------



## bluebird26

:sunshine:


----------



## SherryAnn

I think you have to take them off surgically!

My DH had a vasectomy and then later I had my uterus removed to make sure no more kiddos (and also no more periods!) YEAH!


----------



## MindySue

lol for some reason this made me feel queezy..thinking of actual clamps up there! ahh


----------



## reginaalear

Just wanted to add my husband had a Vasectomy and after 8 years it failed. I became pregnant but had a miscarriage. The Dr. said the body sees the scar as trauma and naturally heals itself. It's not common, but happens.

Also like the Dr told us nothing is 100%.


----------



## Dragonfly

A couple of years after I had my tubes ties, I was in a sexual relationship.

I was late almost a month.

I called the OBGYN that tied my tubes.

He told me 1 in 300 women can still get pregnant, after a tubal with clamps.

Eventually, I got my period so I was one of the 299.


----------



## sallyann2007

You can get a tubal ligation reversed. A friend of mine did and got pregnant with no touble. But I don't think there is any kind of home remedy to make them open back up.


----------



## newyorlatin

Agree.


----------



## sarahc2012

Yes I am almost in the same boat I had my tubes clamped for 5 years in May and I just recently had surgery becasue I had alot of pain to found out that my doctor that done it he put two clamps on each tube and one of them fall off and went to the bowel and it was growing a wall around it. I was wondering if I can get preganat with that one clamp one?


----------



## Ricci

Did you get that removed?

This was 4 years ago I posted this and forgot to do a follow up. I had 5000 in June 2008 for reversal I had a laperoscopy done by the fertility doctor to see the tubes and what shape there were in prior to the surgery and seen that they didn't even clamp my tubes they did an old procedure called fimbriectomy it is an uncommon type of tubal ligation that is performed by removing the fimbrial portion of the fallopian tube. And never told me so for 15 years I thought my tubes were tied. the only Surgeon that does a fimbriectomy reversal is in the USA , I am in Canada.


----------



## mlene

Ricci, Mine came off on their own..I think it was due to rough sex though..well how I found out was one day I had severe pain in my lower abdomen and and it was very difficult to walk...so I went to the ER and they did an ultrasound and it showed that one of them fell off. So yes they can come off on their own...I am hoping to get pregnant again...wish me luck.


----------



## Brittany Heath

Hi, I also have clamps on my tubes, and I want to get mine off as well. You have to pay like almost 7 grand to get them off. and as soon as my husband gets back to work and gets an income tax I am getting the reversal done!! I want another baby so bad ( a girl)! &lt;3


----------



## Tayna

Insurance will cover only if it's a major problem.


----------



## Fclark

i had my tubes tied 4 years ago and they where suppose to be cut tied and burned. Was always having pain after sex and went to the doctors many times and they could never figure it out. Well last year i was having pain in my back and had to have an X-ray done to find out my tubes where only clamped and not done like they where suppose to be. Well the pain got worse on the left side took 2 pregnancy test and both came out positive. Went to the doc and found out I was but it was in my tube so had to have a shot to make my body reject it. Well had surgery done to find out the clamp on my left tube was not even on my tube it was in my pelvic. So they removed both of the clamps and they said my tubes are very healthy. I am so scared they will grow back together. Did anyone ever have this problem?


----------



## nicole356552

contact this amazing pregnancy spell caster Dr Aboki Who help my wife to GET PREGNANT, this is his email address ([email protected]), So me and my partner have been trying for a baby for the last 5 years now and we have had no luck. and my wife don't have a regular cycle so it is hard for her to tell when she's ovulating or not, but we always have sex at least 2 times a week, sometimes more. I know it can take up to a year to conceive but everyone i know who have had a baby have conceived within 2-3months of trying and it is really getting to me. i had a fertility test about a year ago and my sperm were fine. so i was thinking it could be a problem with my wife but she never had any symptoms of any problems. i does smoke and i only drink occasional, and she use to smoke and also have the occasional drink. i know she's slightly overweight but that shouldn't affect her chances too much,one faithful day my friend told me to contact a spell caster that help her aunty get pregnant, then i contact the man on this email: [email protected], and follow his instruction , after three months the doctor confirm that my wife is pregnant thank you Dr Aboki for helping me get a baby am now a proud father of twins a boy and a girl.


----------



## Duffylady33

Becoming a mother is probably the most beautiful thing in the world! I will never forget that day. My husband also brought flowers to the hospital and it was good that he was wearing comfortable and comfortable shoes with Betelli's height because he felt more confident when he came to us. He was afraid he could not do it! www.betelli.co.uk


----------



## dorols

Now they talk a lot about the so-called "maternal capital". But there is no guarantee that the baby will be desired and receive a good education. But barren couples love their future child even before his birth, they dream about him. Why not provide them with this opportunity too? The cost of three IVF attempts (namely, the average amount required for pregnancy) at the clinic will amount to the available amount of financial resources.


----------



## Mommieof2

PerfectMistake don't know if your still reading these but YES THEY DO JUST "FALL OFF". Mine fell off after 3.5 years. I'm trying to get pregnant now but no luck ?...


----------



## Ester Virga

Lose some weight. I usually heard this piece of advice from doctors for ladies who are willing to be a mom.


----------



## Lusy236

[SIZE=10pt]Have you thought about surrogate motherhood? I believe that it's safer than other ways, and better than adoption because you can choose surrogate mother yourself and be a part of the whole beautiful period of pregnancy. There is one good [/SIZE][SIZE= 10pt]surrogacy center in russia[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt], which helped my sister finally to become a mother. It has popularity around the world because there are English speaking personal, a chance to choose a mother yourself and you'll receive info about the progress regularly.[/SIZE]


----------



## NishaB

I had my tubes clamped in 2005. I believe 2 clamps are on 1 and just 1 clamp on the other. I haven't had any issues since the procedure. Now im 38. Here it 2020.. My periods ALWAYS come on every month... But this month of April it hasn't came on yet. 26 days no bleeding.. Could it be early menopause or a chance i could be pregnant? Ive gained weight.. Im craving food and sweets more then ever. Hot flashes and trouble sleeping i have as well. Always tired without having much energy.


----------

